
What's the optimal speed for exercise - gricardo99
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/whats-the-optimal-speed-for-exercise/?ex_cid=538fb
======
gricardo99
TLDR

    
    
      The optimal speed is between 5 and 7 mph, and   if you do 25 minutes about three times a week, you’re all set. Nothing in the data suggests that running more — farther, or faster — will do more to lower your risk of death.

